# In Sun ONE Studio bzw. Netbeans Tabs umbenennen



## Master of Disaster (14. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

wie bennene ich im Sun ONE Studio die einzelnen Tabs (Registerreiter) eines JTabbedPane um? tab1, tab2... sind ja nicht gerade ideale Namen 

Danke!
Master o.D.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Aug 2005)

Wenn du mit dem GUI-Builder arbeitest, was ich annehme, klickst du erst auf den Reiter und dann auf die Fläche darunter, also da hinein, wo sich mal der Inhalt des Tabs befinden wird.
Dann wechselst du in die Ansicht der Properties und scrollst mal bis zu _Layout_. Dort findest du einen Eintrag _Tab Title_, in welchen du schließlich den Namen des Reiters eingeben kannst.


----------



## Master of Disaster (14. Aug 2005)

Danke für deinen Tipp. Die haben die Einstellung aber wirklich gut versteckt.

Master o.D.


----------

